
Show HN: I learnt React by building a narrative-driven funny(?) web game - kinoro
https://www.tapsify.com/
======
kinoro
For anyone that enjoys this, well, firstly thank you for your time! It's
hugely appreciated!

You may be interested to know that this website became the inspiration behind
my new game Hello Human (iOS/Android). In fact, the android version is
currently on sale (50% off!)

Check it out here -> [http://onelink.to/gevh44](http://onelink.to/gevh44)

Stay safe, and feel free to get in touch.

Kind regards,

Russ [https://twitter.com/kinorogames](https://twitter.com/kinorogames)

------
johnfn
This is great! Reminds me of those websites people would make a decade or two
ago that would spam you with nonstop alert() boxes saying ridiculous things.
Fortunately this is a lot easier to take a break from. Congrats on your first
React project!

~~~
kinoro
Thanks very much :)

I just wanted to make something simple-yet-effective. The code could have been
better but it was definitely an eye opener, particularly coming from an
Angular background.

------
WesleyJohnson
Maybe I was just looking for a fun distraction, but I thought this was
awesome. Clever. Funny. People overuse LOL, but I literally LOL'd at the
unexpected countdown. Good stuff.

------
jedberg
Ok I'll admit, I got about 3/4 through the content with a lot of tapping
before I gave up and did view source. But it made me laugh!

~~~
kinoro
No doubt, viewing the source gave you another laugh! haha

------
yadco
Most annoying website (in a good way)

------
anitil
My RSI does not thank you. (good game though)

------
PopeDotNinja
My finger hurts from tapping so much XD

------
quickthrower2
I'm suing for RSI

------
maps7
So what did you learn?

------
blisseyGo
That was surprisingly enjoyable. I did end up looking at the source code
though ;)

